
The Complexity of Songs - telekid
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Complexity_of_Songs
======
enf
There are plenty of genuinely interesting things to say about song structure,
and it bothers me that Knuth treated the whole thing as a joke.

Read [http://geb.uni-
giessen.de/geb/volltexte/2015/11421/pdf/Sampl...](http://geb.uni-
giessen.de/geb/volltexte/2015/11421/pdf/Samples_13_appenfrei.pdf) instead

~~~
FelipeCortez
There's this genuinely interesting web toy that splits a song into multiple
fragments and uses the song structure to create songs that loop forever
[http://infinitejukebox.playlistmachinery.com/](http://infinitejukebox.playlistmachinery.com/)

~~~
lysp
I've looked at that thing for hours just following the jumps.

------
8bitsrule
_tendency of popular songs to devolve from long and content-rich ballads to
highly repetitive texts with little or no meaningful content._

Sounds like a good thing to me. I like music a lot, and most of the time I
prefer it straight-up, undiluted by words. To me (non-verbal) music IS the
message, and demoting it to a carrier that has to be modulated by a message to
be enjoyed is upside-down. (Excepted: talented singers in a foreign language.)

